# Type your personality & your religious preference



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ENFP - Agnostic


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you're in the wrong forum?


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Ah shibal


----------

